# Debenhams 25% off



## shkyler (2 Dec 2008)

Someone mentioned that this is happening again from tomorrow(wed) anyone confirm this or was it a vicious rumour in work!


----------



## Megan (2 Dec 2008)

It's 20% off. Large advert in today's Inso.


----------



## sandrat (2 Dec 2008)

off everything?


----------



## Megan (2 Dec 2008)

The advert says up to 20%* off thousands of lines on our Christmas Festival 3 days only Including 10% off cosmetics and fragrances*

* Selected lines and concessions may not be participating.


----------



## mcaul (2 Dec 2008)

Basically for 3 days Debenhams will bring their prices in line with other retailers.


----------



## shkyler (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks all! any excuse to go shopping!


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Dec 2008)

mcaul said:


> Basically for 3 days Debenhams will bring their prices in line with other retailers.



You said it.  Too expensive.


----------



## sandrat (3 Dec 2008)

worth a trip to newry?


----------

